# How long did you make it?



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

How long were you driving Uber before you inevitably got a 1 star rating from a passenger?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

QtheDriver said:


> How long were you driving Uber before you inevitably got a 1 star rating from a passenger?


Dont remember.
Did over 20 rides myfirst day.
Was CLUELESS.

TOLD people for months that it was my" First Week Ubering".

Probably got a 1 star my first week .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

QtheDriver said:


> How long were you driving Uber before you inevitably got a 1 star rating from a passenger?


How long did you make it?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

On day three. Lol 

Two college chicks on a poop ride pummeled me with everything they got.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Within the first 15 rides.
Teenagers (red flag) ordered a Pool (red flag) with 3 people (red flag)
Stupid me thought the cancellation % stays forever and I didn't want to be deactivated for too many cancellations. So I fought with them telling them to cancel and order an X, or I wasn't moving the car. They 1 starred me and reported me.

Noob mistakes.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I actually went almost 5 months before my first 1 star rating. The pax was a complete paxhole and I kicked them out halfway through the ride.

We traded one star ratings.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

1 star - 1 year and I’m pretty sure whom did it. He got pissy because I was going 32 in a 30 mph speed zone and “ya know, like my neighbors walk their dogs down these sidewalks so nobody speeds, cause like we follow the rules around here to keep everyone safe.”

*sigh* 

Even when I got my 1st pax whom flagged me on everything they still gave me 4 stars.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Probably a month. Dude was really abusive to his wife (verbally). Told him to knock it off or I’d leave him where we were. 

No surprise that the 1* showed up the next day.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

After my first week, when my first ratings appears. I was all 5s and one 1.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

7+ months, have not got my first 1 star yet. I guess that is an advantage of being in a rural civilized area.

701 Uber trips 461 rated trips 444 - 5 Star, 14 - 4 Star, and 3 - 3 Star.
315 Lyft trips don't know how to see the Lyft break down, since I am 4.99 Star rated I'm guessing no 1 star their.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

11 days.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/yay-got-my-first-1.304915/


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My first week.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

still working on it.


----------



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> How long did you make it?


80 rides in, still going strong.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Seven months.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

dont really care because they must have been assholes


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, it took me almost 10 months, and driving for uber to get my first one star. IMHO, it was a retaliation rating as I had previously 1-starred this woman who was trying to game the system - unfortunately, she was already in the car and I didn't have the heart to boot her back out. The next day I got my first one star. One thing I've noticed since starting uber, there are a lot more less than five passengers. Maybe it's because the stupid system forces you to rate them immediately, and having just been irritated by a passenger, you are less generous


----------

